# [Vente liée] Ca avance

## bobbix

Bonjour,

Carrefour avait annoncé qu'il vendrait des ordinateurs sous Linux. Il a dernièrement ouvert un site d'e-commerce :http://www.boostore.com. Dans la rubrique Micro Informatique, nous pouvons nettement distinguer une section intitulée Ordinateur Linux. 

La matériel proposé est de marque HP avec une distribution Mandriva. Il existe d'autres marques, qui elles, sont vendues avec une Knoppix.

AlexLast edited by bobbix on Tue Oct 03, 2006 8:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gbetous

Encore une fois, l'intention est très louable, mais le pb de la vente liée c'est pas exactement ça. Ce n'est pas de proposer certains modèles avec Linux, c'est de vendre TOUS les modèles sans forcément Windows. La différence n'est pas que dans un simple jeu de mots...

----------

## kaworu

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Encore une fois, l'intention est très louable, mais le pb de la vente liée c'est pas exactement ça. Ce n'est pas de proposer certains modèles avec Linux, c'est de vendre TOUS les modèles sans forcément Windows. La différence n'est pas que dans un simple jeu de mots...

 

C'est pas forcément facile de proposer TOUS les modèles, vu que pas tous les constructeur font des drivers pour GNU/Linux. Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais ça va se faire petit à petit, et là c'est le premier pas. J'espère que d'autre suiveront l'exemple.

----------

## novazur

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> C'est pas forcément facile de proposer TOUS les modèles, vu que pas tous les constructeur font des drivers pour GNU/Linux.

 

??

Il n'y a RIEN de plus facile que de NE PAS METTRE Windows sur un ordinateur. Allons, allons !

On ne leur demande pas de nous installer Linux, ça, on saura faire sans eux, mais de ne pas nous faire payer Windows, quelque soit l'ordinateur que nous choisissions.

----------

## Faust_

franchement depuis longtemps il existe keynux

qui permet de choisir sa config portable ou desktop, sous nux ou windows ou multiboot ou sans os et je trouve ça bien mieux

chacun prend ce qu'il veut en fonction de ses moyens

----------

## kwenspc

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> franchement depuis longtemps il existe keynux
> 
> qui permet de choisir sa config portable ou desktop, sous nux ou windows ou multiboot ou sans os et je trouve ça bien mieux
> 
> chacun prend ce qu'il veut en fonction de ses moyens

 

oui mais alors ils vendent peut-être pas une licence windows d'office mais par contre il se sucre bien au passage! les prix sont ultra-prohibitifs.   :Neutral: 

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai fait un tour rapide sur le site et j'ai pas vu quelle distrib ils proposent.

J'en reviens à ce que dit novazur, on est capable d'installer linux tout seul. Je dirais même plus, notre distrib preferrée tout seul.

Acheter du red-hat, c'est comme acheter du windows, au final, red-hat se fera dégager pour mettre une gentoo dessus.

----------

## kaworu

je plussoie nico et novazure, mais c'est pour ça que le titre n'est pas non plus "génial, plus de vente liée!" mais ça avance.

----------

## bobbix

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> je plussoie nico et novazure, mais c'est pour ça que le titre n'est pas non plus "génial, plus de vente liée!" mais ça avance.

 

Oui effectivement, ca avance. Les seuls qui vendaient des PC portables avec linux étaient des marques chères. J'entends par là, qu'à performances égales, un portable grand public avec Windows était bien moins cher qu'un PC avec Linux. 

Maintenant, on va pouvoir acheter un ordinateur avec Linux. C'est certain, il y a toujours un OS qui n'est pas forcément celui qu'on veut. Mais au moins, il y a un choix : ce n'est plus toujours Windows. Et surtout, si un constructeur comme HP vend un portable avec Mandriva, ca veut dire que tous ses périphériques sont supportés par Linux, et, par expérience, je peux affirmer qu'à l'heure actuelle, c'est très rare ! Sur mon asus, la webcam intégrée et le lecteur de cartes SD ne sont toujours pas supportés alors que je l'ai acheté il y a presque deux ans !

Bref, ce n'est pas parfait, mais c'est déjà très bien à mon avis.

Bobbix

----------

## dapsaille

En ce qui me concerne c'est du tout décidé=

 je n'achèterais qu'un portable targa car j'ai déja négocié avec eux pour ne pas payer LES licences crosoft (et ouais works il as un prix le pèpère)

 et puis honnêtement .. vous connaissez beaucoup de gentooistes qui achètent des pc compaq ou packard bell ?? ^^

EDIT=

http://www.boostore.com/Carrefour/Produits/portable2/defaut?Prod=M00017711&CC={237401DC-A0D9-4C0B-8D20-CE9CFA181145}

z'avez vu le prix ???? ils sont pétés ces gens la :/

EDIT 2 = Encore mieux ils ne peuvent pas donner les specs .. ils ne les connaissent pas 

http://www.boostore.com/Carrefour/Produits/portable2/defaut?Prod=M00017708&CC={237401DC-A0D9-4C0B-8D20-CE9CFA181145}

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben franchement, concernant keynux, je connaissais déjà, c'est bien ce qu'ils font mais alors ils abusent carrément sur le prix !!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Faust_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> oui mais alors ils vendent peut-être pas une licence windows d'office mais par contre il se sucre bien au passage! les prix sont ultra-prohibitifs.  

 

ah mais je n'ai jamais dit que c'était pas cher, juste que ça existait depuis longtemps  :Smile: 

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> J'ai fait un tour rapide sur le site et j'ai pas vu quelle distrib ils proposent.

 

avant c'était mandrake donc logiquement maintenant ça doit-être mandriva

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ben franchement, concernant keynux, je connaissais déjà, c'est bien ce qu'ils font mais alors ils abusent carrément sur le prix !!!!!!!!!!

 

clair le principe est bon mais les prix sont carréments abusifs

----------

## plut0nium

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  et puis honnêtement .. vous connaissez beaucoup de gentooistes qui achètent des pc compaq ou packard bell ?? ^^
> 
> 

 

moi  :Embarassed: 

j'ai un laptop packard bell  :Very Happy: 

qui au passage fonctionne très bien sous Gentoo   :Cool:  (manque juste ce foutu lecteur de cartes, mais c'est pas spécifique à PB ça...)

bon, ça date d'une époque où j'étais relativement pressé, j'avais besoin d'un laptop et je suis tombé sur une promo assez intéressante

----------

## anigel

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  et puis honnêtement .. vous connaissez beaucoup de gentooistes qui achètent des pc compaq ou packard bell ?? ^^

 

Packard Bell, bon... Mais Compaq... Ca arrive à des gens très bien  :Wink: . Bon, il est un peu vieux mon NC6000, mais il marche super bien  :Wink:  !

----------

## lmarcini

+1 pour le NC6000  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ça vaut beaucoup mieux que d'acheter du HP ou du Fujitsu-Siemens!

----------

## yoyo

Ça fait toujours plaisir de voir se "démocratiser" GNU/Linux, et ce, quelque soit la distribution utilisée car si à terme ça permet à l'ensemble de la communauté de profiter d'un meilleurs support matériel, tout le monde sera gagnant.

Mais en attendant ce jour béni, cela ne nous dispense pas de mettre NOS TITRES EN CONFORMITÉ avec les règles établies ici.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bobbix

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ça fait toujours plaisir de voir se "démocratiser" GNU/Linux, et ce, quelque soit la distribution utilisée car si à terme ça permet à l'ensemble de la communauté de profiter d'un meilleurs support matériel, tout le monde sera gagnant.
> 
> Mais en attendant ce jour béni, cela ne nous dispense pas de mettre NOS TITRES EN CONFORMITÉ avec les règles établies ici.  

 

Oops, sur l'instant, j'ai totalement oublié de mettre en conformité. Désolé yoyo. J'ai réparé mon erreur.

A mon avis, c'est vraiment ce point qui est important : augmenter la compatibilité matérielle. C'est souvent ce que les newbies reprochent à GNU/Linux : votre OS, c'est nul, il a même pas de drivers pour tout, il n'est pas au point. Bref, nous savons tous ici que le problème est tout autre et, le fait que les constructeurs grand public (et surtout entreprise) s'y mettent, on y gagnera tous.

Bobbix

----------

## nico_calais

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ça vaut beaucoup mieux que d'acheter du HP ou du Fujitsu-Siemens!

 

Enfin, compaq a été racheté par HP je crois bien.

J'ai acheté un portable HP pour 745 euros le mois dernier. Pour la première fois, j'ai tout qui marche meme la sortie video. Je peux enfin regarder mes films et mes series via la TV   :Very Happy:  .

Donc bref, pour le moment, j'en suis content.

EDIT : Me parlez pas du NC6000. Avec le N620C, ces deux modèles m'ont fait faire des cauchemars avec le wi-fi windows   :Confused:  . Surtout les N-620C qui partaient parfois en erreur materielle.

Bon faut dire qu'ils ont morflé aussi avec les aides soignants qui balancaient du produit dessus sans le faire expres, en faisaient tomber, oubliaient de les rebrancher regulièrement donc arrêts brutals frequents, sans compter certaines touches delogées parce que l'utilisateur etait furieux. 

Bref, que du beau   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

+1 pour le matos, j'ai une webcam avec une qualité d'image de ouf sur mon Asus, je peux m'assoir dessus ... :/

----------

## kwenspc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Ça vaut beaucoup mieux que d'acheter du HP ou du Fujitsu-Siemens! 
> 
> Enfin, compaq a été racheté par HP je crois bien.
> 
> 

 

oui c'est vrai, compaq c'est bien pour l'époqué pré-HP  :Wink: 

Aerf HP d'façon ils ont des choix tout pourris en technologie. Ils vont laisser tomber True64 (alpha pawaaa) pour leur HP-UX minable, par exemple. snifff

----------

## nico_calais

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   Ça vaut beaucoup mieux que d'acheter du HP ou du Fujitsu-Siemens! 
> 
> Enfin, compaq a été racheté par HP je crois bien.
> 
>  
> ...

 

J'oubliais de parler d'un HP 9000, un vieux bousin qui tourne à 100% de CPU depuis plus de 300 jours. Les collègues ont mis une debian dessus avec un nagios qui bouffe toutes les ressources.

Vu comment il morfle on peut dire que pour cette gamme de machine, HP était quand même fiable. maintenant, je sais pas ce que ça donne aujourd'hui avec leurs serveurs.

Ouais bon HP-UX, c'est tout pourris. J'ai juste eu l'occasion de voir un peu, ça m'a direct enervé. Mais bon, c'est comme le jour où j'ai testé solaris 10. On se sent tout de suite "enfermé". C'est une sorte de clostrophobie. C'est ça être habitué à l'open source   :Wink:  .

----------

## kwenspc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouais bon HP-UX, c'est tout pourris. J'ai juste eu l'occasion de voir un peu, ça m'a direct enervé. Mais bon, c'est comme le jour où j'ai testé solaris 10. On se sent tout de suite "enfermé". C'est une sorte de clostrophobie. C'est ça être habitué à l'open source   .

 

+1   :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  et puis honnêtement .. vous connaissez beaucoup de gentooistes qui achètent des pc compaq ou packard bell ??

 

pour les desktops, c'est vrai qu'en général e sont plutot des machines montées soit-meme. mais pour les portables, il y a de vrais différences entre les modèles. c'est pas un simple autocollant foutu sur des pièces détachées... ma femme a voulu acheter un portable l'an dernier, on a trouvé un Toshiba vraiment parfait pour elle... on a du acheter Windows (alors que elle aussi travaille sous Linux).

----------

## Delvin

vi, je vaux changer mon portable sans me ruiner à acheter du keynux ... je vais prendre un asus ... et payer windows

passer 2 ans en lettre recommandées en tout genre et au tribunal ca m'enchante pas trop trop ...

----------

